# gemini arms?



## mklo (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard about the company gemini arms (or jemini) i know they are in las vegas but i dont know much about them and cannot find anything about them either.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

mklo said:


> Has anyone heard about the company gemini arms (or jemini) i know they are in las vegas but i dont know much about them and cannot find anything about them either.


Do you mean _Jimenez_?


----------

